# large orange mite?



## Are2 (Jan 14, 2012)

When I was hopping into my truck this morning I saw an orange thing creeping around my center seat. I looked at it and thought that it looked like a little crab. I tooke this pic to see if anyone could possibly ID it. My first thought was some type of mite.

the white specks are maybe the size of a grain of salt. I saw this thing easy with my eyes, even though it was too small to get a real cleat pic with my iphone.










I also had my dog in the car and thought it possibly came from him?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Bro, theres NO WAY we can ID that with that pic. But it sounds like a tick


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, I'd say it's a hatchling tick.


----------



## Are2 (Jan 14, 2012)

Ya I kinda figured as much so I tried to catch it in a bottle (accidently killed it). I do still have the corpse though, I guess I'll look at it w/ a magnifying glass and see if I can do anything with that.

You think a vet might take a cheap peep?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Why couldn't it be a velvet mite? See for example Bright orange aphid-eating mites - BugGuide.Net 

Ed


----------

